# Third Wave Wichteln



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Anybody taking part in this?

http://thirdwavewichteln.com/

Did it last year and was great. Ended up getting some Counter Culture Yirg from a guy in Alabama!

I've just signed up again for this year. Last sign up is next Friday. The 4th.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Yes I'm going to sign up for it.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I hadn't heard of it, signed up now (thanks for sharing). Sounds good!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah thanks. Might have a punt.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll be signing up just have to make sure I have my address right (moved to a new place).


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

If I had my time again I'd probably join the forum as donc - just for a very occasional run of usernames that would make me smile


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You know what you wanna do with that Joe - you wanna put a nodding Donc on it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> If I had my time again I'd probably join the forum as donc - just for a very occasional run of usernames that would make me smile


Usernames ending "onc" are silly.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Might do this, how much did it cost to send the coffee for people who did it last year?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

No

espresso only Brewed? Don't get that if they stipulate whole bean?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> No
> 
> espresso only Brewed? Don't get that if they stipulate whole bean?


People don't make brewed with whole bean?

Not everyone on there has espresso equipment - where as brewed can be cheaper to get together


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> No
> 
> espresso only Brewed? Don't get that if they stipulate whole bean?


What don't you understand exactly? You aren't to send anything that is 'espresso' roast. Also no decaf and no blends. What you do with the beans is up to you.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

What do you mean?

Yes it must be whole bean, and if the roaster offers separate espresso and filter profiles then it must be filter. I assume if it's an ominroast roaster then no issues.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Might do this, how much did it cost to send the coffee for people who did it last year?


I ended up sending my beans to Germany so it wasn't too bad if I remember.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> People don't make brewed with whole bean?
> 
> Not everyone on there has espresso equipment - where as brewed can be cheaper to get together


Yes but I thought the whole filter roast vs espresso roast argument was redundant and the type of bean is more important than a 'roast profile' whatever that is anyway


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've signed up - always like a bit of serendipity in my life. And&#8230;. some roasters do a separate profile for brewed and espresso (e.g., Cast Iron Roasters).


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Yep I understand this - I'm not slagging the concept off, I'm actually interested myself, some people need to tone down their responses and stop being so eager to go on the offensive (risky)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> Yep I understand this - I'm not slagging the concept off, I'm actually interested myself, some people need to tone down their responses and stop being so eager to go on the offensive (risky)


I thought risky was asking a question! And then suggesting an answer


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> Yep I understand this - I'm not slagging the concept off, I'm actually interested myself, some people need to tone down their responses and stop being so eager to go on the offensive (risky)


there's a whole separate thread on roast profiles if you wanted to discuss them, as for this I thought the entry requirements were explicitly clear?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Specifically says Filter coffee - no Espresso. Decent roasters roast for both brew methods. I'm not sure why this is so complicated? Just read and follow the instructions.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Daren said:


> Specifically says Filter coffee - no Espresso. Decent roasters roast for both brew methods. I'm not sure why this is so complicated? Just read and follow the instructions.


Really really sorry for not understanding guys


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

How many grams does one send 125/250/500 - or more?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I recon you'd be safe with 250g

(unless you are sending it to me then I'd like your "more" option please)


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I sent 250 last year, received 300 odd. It's different in the states, but I think the rule of thumb is one 'normal' size pack.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Any ideas about what you're going to send?

Anyone planning to ask a roaster to post direct (as a gift)?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm In.

Undecided on what to send, too much choice! Will be a 250g bag though.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

If somebody else already registered, did you receive an email or anything? I registered yesterday but didn't get any confirmation after...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> If somebody else already registered, did you receive an email or anything? I registered yesterday but didn't get any confirmation after...


Yep, got a confirmation email straight away.

Have you checked your spam? I'll pm you the email address I got the confirmation from.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

No - I didn't get a confirmatory email but assume something will pop through after the 4th December.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Yep, got a confirmation email straight away.
> 
> Have you checked your spam? I'll pm you the email address I got the confirmation from.


Just checked my spam and nothing in there so if you wouldn't mind PMing me the email too, I'll get in touch.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Strange, even searching with that email I didn't get anything. The page went to thanks for registering (or whatever exactly it was) yesterday. Maybe I'll try again and hope I don't have to send several


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Just checked my spam and nothing in there so if you wouldn't mind PMing me the email too, I'll get in touch.


How odd.

Done - worth sending them an email just to make sure everything is OK before it all goes live!


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Interestingly I didn't get a confirmation email either. It's odd because I didn't get one last year, so I emailed them and they said not to worry, they weren't sending emails and that I was definitely registered.

Very odd that some people received one and some people didn't this year?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I've signed up. Don't know what I'll send yet.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have pmed the email Aaron sent, so I'll see what happens. I don't want to miss out because I didn't register (when I think that I have).


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Had an almost immediate reply from Markus who said:



> Hi Phil, sorry for the confusion. We just found out yesterday that you can implement an automatic confirmation mail for Google Form entries. So, no worries you're on the list! I just took a look.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Good work! @Phil104


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

No email here either so thanks for checking that.

Definitely sending something local!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Ah, that explains everything!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

So registration closes tomorrow for anyone still thinking about this.

Any idea, people who have done it before, on timescales? Obviously the coffee is supposed to be fresh so wondering when to order.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I did this last year and didn't get mine until new year

I'll be sending Papercup, probably the Kiunyu - as it's pretty much the best local coffee yet.

It didn't occur to me to order coffee for this, seems more personal to send a bag you can pick up from the roaster in person


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd hoped id get it for Christmas! Probably post mine out next Friday assuming the address comes through in time, pick a bag of beans up from Kofra.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

robashton said:


> It didn't occur to me to order coffee for this, seems more personal to send a bag you can pick up from the roaster in person


That's my Plan A but I don't have any that close. Might have to make a special detour if time allows.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Mine arrived before Christmas last year, and that was from America. A lot of it depends on where it's coming from I guess. I'll be sending some Quarter Horse as they're only down the road from me. As robashton said, it adds a personal touch!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

> THE FORM
> 
> IS
> 
> ...


It's time!


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

It begins...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yikes&#8230;&#8230;decisions, decisions, decisions&#8230;


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Featured in the Daily Coffee News today:

http://dailycoffeenews.com/2015/12/03/this-grassroots-coffee-secret-santa-is-into-the-thousands/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hope the address comes through soon, otherwise a lot of coffee will be sitting going stale in various worldwide post offices over Christmas


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

They'd better hurry up, the very last of the Kiunyu was just roasted at Papercup (By request I asked for a kilo of the damned stuff)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Was beginning to worry that it was just me that hadn't had the e-mail.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Yup, I've even been checking my junk the last few days.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Nothing here either.

[edit] Scratch that... Email arrived at 00:30 - Mine's going to Germany


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine's going over the pond. Is there any rule on bag size?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Mine is also going to the states.

There is strangely nothing about bag size but I expect 200/250g should do it.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mines going to the states too. On the FB group it says min 250g, but more is always acceptable.

Should be able to get mine out today as I need to go to Kofra anyway and the post office isn't too much further.

Dont forget to mark the customs deceleration as gift!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Mine is going to Germany (second year in a row),

Looks like that Kiunyu is going out!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm exchanging with Germany, too, Koblenz.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

States for me to.

I'm assuming that we just send the coffee on its own, without any note?

would have been interesting to see how the recipient felt about the coffee received and their thoughts on it.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

You can put in a note in the bag with your email/social media where the recipient can contact you.

P.S. My match is a coffee shop owner in the States who has been interview by Sprudge. Cool!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

bronc said:


> You can put in a note in the bag with your email/social media where the recipient can contact you.
> 
> P.S. My match is a coffee shop owner in the States who has been interview by Sprudge. Cool!


Better not send them shite then!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

robashton said:


> Mine is going to Germany (second year in a row),
> 
> Looks like that Kiunyu is going out!


Did you buy it all? I'm headed to paper cup this afternoon so I will send one of their wares.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a starbucks barista from texas, Hope they like what I send, could be interesting!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone else thinking about just ordering from the roaster to be delivered straight to the recipient?

I don't fancy going to the post office at the moment. Did it yesterday and spent 45 minutes in the queue.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Those sending to the USA Royal mail standard international packet is a rip off £7.70! Suggest you use a courier or aggregator like parcelmonkey, probably be cheaper.

A bag of Caffenation Burundi is on its way to the USA, hope they enjoy it.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Flibster said:


> Anyone else thinking about just ordering from the roaster to be delivered straight to the recipient?
> 
> I don't fancy going to the post office at the moment. Did it yesterday and spent 45 minutes in the queue.


If the roaster offers it this seems quite sensible but I suppose it does miss out on the personal touch somewhat.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Those sending to the USA Royal mail standard international packet is a rip off £7.70! Suggest you use a courier or aggregator like parcelmonkey, probably be cheaper.
> 
> A bag of Caffenation Burundi is on its way to the USA, hope they enjoy it.


£7.70 is considerably cheaper than anything I'm getting on parcelmonkey or parcel2go who all want about double that!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

risky said:


> £7.70 is considerably cheaper than anything I'm getting on parcelmonkey or parcel2go who all want about double that!


Wow just looked, didn't expect it to be over £15! I guess the post office is the way to go.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Flibster said:


> Anyone else thinking about just ordering from the roaster to be delivered straight to the recipient?
> 
> I don't fancy going to the post office at the moment. Did it yesterday and spent 45 minutes in the queue.


It's more straightforward sending beans to Germany and to make it even easier, the very wonderful Lee @foundrycoffeeroasters.com agreed to post a bag direct and put a note in to say that they are from me.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Mine is sent! Papercup Kiunyu for great good!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Just had a quick look and mine looks like its going to the Quality tester and trainer at Parisi Roasters in the US, best choose something good then to represent the UK.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

So who's sent their wichteln off and what coffee did you choose?

I went for Union hand roasted's Ethiopian Yayu Wild Forest (Wutate Co-op) and Las Lajones natural Caturra from Panama.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

With Lee's help, I sent the Foundry Guatemalan.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Feel like sending just the coffee wasn't enough. Some of the folk I follow on Instagram are sending full on care packages!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

risky said:


> Feel like sending just the coffee wasn't enough. Some of the folk I follow on Instagram are sending full on care packages!


What does a care package look like and why are they sending one?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm sending a couple of very different coffees, some Kalita Kantan brewers and a couple of other silly things.

Probably a Christmas card too.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

risky said:


> Feel like sending just the coffee wasn't enough. Some of the folk I follow on Instagram are sending full on care packages!


Yeah agree completely

I'm in the FB group and people are sending multiple bags (saw 4x250g go the other day) and chocolate bars and sweets and all sorts!

I included a few postcards and stickers but that was it. I'm going to up my game next year for sure.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> What does a care package look like and why are they sending one?


Other wee accessories, bits and pieces etc. I guess they are sending them to be extra nice?

For example:


__
http://instagr.am/p/_WPrJfirew/


__
http://instagr.am/p/_XNkuCIUuI/


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

aaronb said:


> I included a few postcards and stickers but that was it. I'm going to up my game next year for sure.


In my defence, this is my first year so didn't really think past the coffee. Next time it will definitely be a cultural package!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

risky said:


> In my defence, this is my first year so didn't really think past the coffee. Next time it will definitely be a cultural package!


Same here, and I wanted to get it into the post ASAP whilst it was still fresh and had a good chance of arriving before Christmas.

Seeing a few people have had theirs arrive already so fingers crossed.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

risky said:


> Other wee accessories, bits and pieces etc. I guess they are sending them to be extra nice?
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


Thanks risky; I can see why you are thinking that simply sending a bag of beans isn't enough, although why would you send someone a tray?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Seeing a few people have had theirs arrive already so fingers crossed.


Yes hoping it will arrive shortly! My recipient was in New Jersey so will be interesting to see what he sends.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

risky said:


> Yes hoping it will arrive shortly! My recipient was in New Jersey so will be interesting to see what he sends.


It's not direct swap, the person sending coffee to you will be someone entirely different.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

aaronb said:


> It's not direct swap, the person sending coffee to you will be someone entirely different.


Oh i see. That rather complicates things doesn't it?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

risky said:


> Oh i see. That rather complicates things doesn't it?


makes things more interesting!

You could get absolutely anything. I've seen so many roasters from all over the world in the pictures, so there's a high chance of something unique and (hopefully) good.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

My local roaster has some Rocko Mountain on the go at the moment so asked them to put a bag aside for me after tomorrow's roast. Was just going to put a card in with my favourite V60 recipe but might give it some more thought now. Can't really afford to go overboard and post to Seattle though.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

frandavi99 said:


> My local roaster has some Rocko Mountain on the go at the moment so asked them to put a bag aside for me after tomorrow's roast. Was just going to put a card in with my favourite V60 recipe but might give it some more thought now. Can't really afford to go overboard and post to Seattle though.


The postage is huge unfortunately









I wouldn't worry too much, just send the coffee if you want or a small bar of chocolate included in it. Cups and stuff is a nice touch but going a bit ott.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

I sent 2 bags of coffee, some espresso chocolate, some stickers and a Christmas card.

i think it's fine to send as much or as little as you like, it's just spreading some Christmas cheer


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Pleased to see the bag I sent to the USA turn up on Instagram today, and then a beautiful package from Austria arrived for me


__
http://instagr.am/p/_4KxEusy1k/


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I'm still waiting on mine arriving


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Me too, and I have no idea if what I sent has arrived.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Mine arrived from Germany the day I put mine in the post to Seattle, so doubt mine will arrive at it's destination until end of this week/beginning of 2016.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Keep an eye on instagram and the fb group to see if what you sent arrived.

I think coffee will keep arriving throughout January, you all know what the post is like + the Christmas backlog


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

still haven't received mine, and still haven't seen if my recipient has had the coffee i sent yet either :/


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well time has ticked by - no response from my German recipient and no surprise beans from my wichtel buddy. I have monitored FB and will just put it all down to experience. I'll give it another go next year.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I tracked down my recipient on Instagram. Post to USA was quicker than I expected and they were grateful so think that's a win. Wouldn't give up hope just yet but I assume there are the occasional few that don't work out


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've searched on Instagram and FB for my recipient but he doesn't show up.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Mine arrived on the 7th. Damn tasty it is too.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Flibster said:


> Mine arrived on the 7th. Damn tasty it is too.


That looks worth waiting for!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've seen a few people asking on the FB group if their wichteln received their coffee, and then if soemone see the post and knows the person they can tag them in. You could try it if you want?

I wouldn't give up hope yet either, packages are still arriving. The organisers have made a post stating there is of course a possibility you wont get anything which is s shame but there isn't much they can do about it.

It could be worse, I've seen at least 3 bags of random supermarket preground coffee turn up to disappointed people!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep, I have been monitoring FB - also seen the suggestion of an espresso wichteln in February. Every day I half expect something to turn up.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm amazed that someone would go to all the trouble of joining this and shipping a packet overseas and then just lob in a pack of supermarket rubbish. Ok so they get something better than they gave, but all that effort to save £2? Not that they've saved anything by the time they paid postage. [shakes head]


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> I'm amazed that someone would go to all the trouble of joining this and shipping a packet overseas and then just lob in a pack of supermarket rubbish. Ok so they get something better than they gave, but all that effort to save £2? Not that they've saved anything by the time they paid postage. [shakes head]


Probably lack of knowledge about what third wave really means rather than spitefulness I'd have though, somebody signed up without really understanding the rules and just sent a bag of their favourite coffee. I've seen espresso roast and coffee a lot older than 5 days post roast on the feed as well.

It's a shame as the rules were very simple and very clear, not sure what else the organisers could have done.

That said I've seen loads and loads of cool coffee from all over the world changing hands which is amazing, definitely doing it again next year. I'm still drinking my Rwandan wichteln too (almost gone).


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I must say I love the idea of it. You're probably right, people don't read things (and it may not be their native language if international).


----------

